# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Stoppen met de pil, wel een verhaal

## Eefje79

Hallo,

Ja ik lag al een weekje wakker.

Het zit zo, ik heb met mijn vriend afgesproken om deze strip af te maken, ik zou as donderdag 11 dec voor het laatst de pil innemen.
Maar nu heb ik vorige week per ongeluk 2x extra een pil gepakt. 
Dus 3 in totaal, ik dacht dat ik het vergeten was, dus daarom nam ik ze in.
Ja heel stom natuurlijk, heb ik een overdosis gehad.
Had gelezen dat het geen kwaad kon.

Alleen er zitten nu nog 2 pillen in voor vandaag en morgen.
Mijn vraag is, kan ik beter nu gewoon stoppen, aangezien ik er veel heb gehad.
Of moet ik ze tot morgen innemen.
(aangezien ik er 2 te kort kom)
Beetje apart verhaal.
Eb het volgende we willen graag zwanger worden.
Ze zeggen inderdaad wacht even tot je normaal ongetseld word, dat willen we ook wel, maar moet ik nu al foliumzuur nemen?

m
groetjes eveline

----------


## katje45

Hallo Eveline,

Kwaad kan het in ieder geval niet die 2 extra pillen. Wat het stoppen betreft ligt het aan jezelf. Of je kan meteen stoppen of nog 2 avonden 1 pil slikken.

Wel is het overigens raadzaam om nu al foliumzuur te slikken. Misschien eigelijk al meteen met de laatste strip. Het is overigens niet perse nodig om eerst een menstruatie af te wachten. Maar in dit geval is het misschien raadzaam omdat je lichaam dan meteen voldoende foliumzuur bevat.

----------


## Eefje79

> Hallo Eveline,
> 
> Kwaad kan het in ieder geval niet die 2 extra pillen. Wat het stoppen betreft ligt het aan jezelf. Of je kan meteen stoppen of nog 2 avonden 1 pil slikken.
> 
> Wel is het overigens raadzaam om nu al foliumzuur te slikken. Misschien eigelijk al meteen met de laatste strip. Het is overigens niet perse nodig om eerst een menstruatie af te wachten. Maar in dit geval is het misschien raadzaam omdat je lichaam dan meteen voldoende foliumzuur bevat.


Dank je wel voor je antwoord.
Ja stomme vraag misschien: maar kun je daqt foliumzuur tabletten halen mij de drogist of apotheker? of beiden misschien?

----------


## katje45

Hoi Evelien,

Zowel bij de apotheek als bij de drogist.

----------


## Eefje79

Dank je wel

----------

